# Another new one from Germany



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Everybody here is really nice and for the most part, very positive! 

Your horse has such a cute face! Ever since my friend started boarding at my barn, I have been obsessed with her trakehner mare. She is just absolutely gorgeous to me! She is also incredibly well put together, and just has beautiful movement. I personally would not want to ride her, due to her having a lot of training issues, but I have an appreciation for the breed and maybe someday I will have one myself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I´m from Germany, too! 

The englisch word for "Trakehner" is "Trakehnen breed". Maybe this would be help: WÃ¶rterbuch (deutsch, englisch, franzÃ¶sisch) / Lexikon, Pferdesportlexikon, PferdesportwÃ¶rterbuch, Reitsportlexikon, ReitsportwÃ¶rterbuch, Reitlexikon, ReitwÃ¶rterbuch This is a dictionary German-English especially for riders


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a great introduction! I can feel your personality through your words. In the US we also say "Trakener". and "half pass".


----------



## Snuggles (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the nice welcome! 

Jumping4joy, when it comes to the Trakehner breed you can only find people loving it or hating it. These horses are indeed sort of special. They sort of choose their people. 
Same happened to me as I didn't want to buy a horse, but only visited Tango's breeder with someone from my barn. First I had to ride a young mare my friend wanted to buy, because she was very anxious about riding horses she didn't know. After that she talked to the breeder and I took a look at the other horses. There was this nice young gelding, trying to catch my attention all the time. The breeder asked if I wanted to ride him, too. Of course I wanted. Two weeks later that nice young gelding was mine and we now belong together for about eleven years!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Guten Tag und herzlich willkommen! Ziemlich typische Leute hier im Grossen und Ganzen. Manche koennen sogar etwas Deutsch - aber nicht immer so gut wie Ihr Englisch! 

PS: The English word for Trakehner is, amazingly, Trakehner, at least in Australia! ;-) (Mein Lieblingspferd in der Deutschen Reitschule, wo ich vor schrecklich langer Zeit mit der Reiterei anfing, war ein Trakehner und hiess Jaro... Schoenes Foto uebrigens da oben! Viel Spass!)


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen; bin auch Deutsche, wohne aber schon 21 Jahre in den USA. Ich hatte frueher einen Trakehner "leased" ich glaube das ist das selbe als Reitbeteiligung. Sehr schoenes Pferd was Du da hast


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hallihallo und Willkommen im Forum 
Noch ne Deutsche hier in USA.
Ich mag die Trakehner, obwohl ich eine Araber-Mamma bin. Der Trakehner ist der Araber der Warmblutrassen. Härte, Herz und Persoenlichkeit.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, jetzt muss ich aber einen Witz erzaehlen, den niemand verstehen kann, der nicht Deutsch spricht!

Ein Tourist in Deutschland faehrt so durch die Landschaft. Er merkt, dass eine Strasse das Schild "Waldweg" fuehrt, aber er kann gar keinen Wald sehen. Es macht ihn so perplex, dass er einen "Eingeborenen" (wie sagt man "local" auf Deutsch?) anspricht: "Entschuldigen Sie, warum nur heisst diese Strasse 'Waldweg' wenn da weit und breit kein Wald ist?" Und der Landsmann sagt, "Aber das ist es doch genau. Da ist der Wald weg!" :rofl:

Entschuldigt bitte vielmals, aber ich sitze seit ueber 30 Jahren auf diesem Witz!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hallo und Wilkommen! Entschuldigung fur meine Fehler, ich habe erst vorkurze begonnen lernen Deutsch. :lol: Meine Großmütter und Mutti sind nicht außergewöhnlich Lehrer, aber ich liebe sie trotzdem! 

Tango ist sehr shön, und ich hoffe viele Photos euch beide sehe! 

Tschüss!


----------



## Snuggles (Feb 17, 2015)

SueC: Großartig, der Witz! :lol: Zu "local" (als Nomen) würde man eher "Einheimischer" sagen. 

Incitatus32: Dafür, dass du noch nicht lange Deutsch lernst, kannst du es aber schon wirklich gut. Deutsch ist schließlich viel schwieriger als Englisch!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Vielen Dank, Snuggles!  "Einheimischer" hoert sich viel besser an. Ich verliess mit 10 Deutschland und bin also ziemlich rostig.

Learning English vs learning German: German is a phonetic language - only one way to pronounce a particular letter combination in German, so even little kids can read newspapers out loud correctly even if the vocabulary exceeds their understanding. They'll still pronounce the complicated words correctly, even if they have no idea what those mean.

In English, there are more exceptions than rules, and it's insane that e.g. the letter combination -ough can be pronounced six different ways (through, though, rough, bough, trough are five just for starters and there's a prize if someone can remind me of the other variation). In English, there are also lots of silent letters (knife, knee, night etc). So, I think the best way to learn written English is to read lots of books in English, with an "English to English" dictionary for any new words (so you're explaining the new word in terms of simpler words in the same language you know already, just as children learn language, rather than e.g. using an English-German translation dictionary which just makes you reference the new word back to your native language).

The big killer thing for people learning German is that the word "the" has three alternatives, der (masculine), die (feminine) and das (neuter), which are applied with no rhyme or reason and the correct version of which for each noun is learnt by rote in childhood (much as the illogical sound/letter combination aspect is in English). And say you've learnt that a table is, for whatever reason, considered masculine in German and it's "der Tisch" (and the French, I think, have the table as feminine if I remember correctly), then you have to learn that the plural often changes the situation, so tables are considered feminine: "Die Tische"... (I trust Inci is going to have fun with that )...

Ah, language...


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Sue, speaking of learning German, my DH got one of those home study courses...for some reason, the course starts with how to say that you are cooking an egg.

So whenever we skype with family, he wants to tell them:

Ich koche ein Ei! Ich habe ein Ei gekocht!

He's very proud of himself so we try not to laugh at him too much


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha! 

My DH is from a UK family and has this BBC voice and accent, and no clue how to speak German, and one of my biggest delights is when he attempts to read to me from my grandmother's recipe book (in German). It does this to me: :rofl:

We've also had other German speakers over and they, being informed of this possibility, also requested a reading and also did this: :rofl:

It's just how seriously he reads it in a totally, but consistently, incorrect manner, and how funny it sounds... the contrast between his documentary presenter type voice and the incorrect pronunciation. It's a real treat to hear. I should turn it into a podcast...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

...FG, also some follow-up exercises that suggest themselves for your DH:

Ich will ein Ei kochen! Ich muss ein Ei kochen!

Ich werde ein Ei kochen! Irgendwann!

Ich koennte ein Ei kochen! Ich sollte ein Ei kochen!

Vielleicht koche ich heute sogar zwei Eier?

Spiegelei oder Ruehrei? Oder Osterei? ;-)

Ich komme aus der Lacher_ei_ nicht mehr heraus, haha!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

SueC said:


> ...FG, also some follow-up exercises that suggest themselves for your DH:
> 
> Ich will ein Ei kochen! Ich muss ein Ei kochen!
> 
> ...


 und ich hab jetzt Hunger.........;-)

My hubby had the military- German crash course....Wo ist der Bahnhof...links, rechts, geradeaus...ein Bier bitte, but got pretty good, at least as long as he thought I wouldn't hear lol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

My DH, if my parents and I talk in German, just nods and gravely says, "Ja..." :rofl:

My DH also thinks it's funny that Germans say things like, "Rutsch mir doch den Buckel herunter!" and "Der hat einen Vogel!" ...since it makes no sense at all in translation.

And when I first learnt the word "nightmare" I wondered what female horses had to do with bad dreams...

Apologies to OP... just a bit of nostalgia here...


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Question for my DH is "can you cook anything else besides eggs"?


----------

